# fishing Sunday-Monday



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

These days look better for me. 26 ft Glacer bay, good equipment and numbers. Have on to go, but because of lack of money asking the for gas and bait expenses. The seas are 1-2 ft and after a strom I have always found fishing to be great. Fishing ede and maybe yellow gravel. Does no one want a great trip for only gas and bait split 3-4 ways? I will arrive Pensacola Friday afternoon.
Want to go, call Bill
678-643-9305


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you heading out monday?


old school said:


> These days look better for me. 26 ft Glacer bay, good equipment and numbers. Have on to go, but because of lack of money asking the for gas and bait expenses. The seas are 1-2 ft and after a strom I have always found fishing to be great. Fishing ede and maybe yellow gravel. Does no one want a great trip for only gas and bait split 3-4 ways? I will arrive Pensacola Friday afternoon.
> Want to go, call Bill
> 678-643-9305


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Bill has a bunch more numbers now . Coral ridge was happening


----------

